# My V is constantly hurting himself



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post here so I'll give just a little background....

My V is a neutered male coming up on about 3 years old. He's a great dog, behaves himself for the most part, and follows commands very well but he's going to be the most expensive dog in my county pretty soon.

My problem is that he doesn't seem to have any concern for his physical well-being whatsoever. He'll bust through a briar patch, a barbed wire fence (if I didn't see it first to keep him a way from it) spin out like a cartoon dog on hardwood floors or any other slick surface and run up stairs with reckless abandon..... all at about 100mph.

Because of the above he's hurt himself more than a couple times. The first doosey was a ruptured achilles tendon which hit me for $2700 before all was said and done. He recovered wonderfully from that which happened when he was a little over a year old. This last Sunday was another doosey. He was flying up a small set of steps and broke his front leg; radius and ulna, in half. The vet didn't even believe me before she took the x-ray that it could have possibly happened without there being a weakness like cancer in the bone. Well, 51 lbs at who knows how fast is a lot of force to stop and I guess one leg isn't enough.

He's back from the surgery now and hobbling around again, (which doesn't seem to bother him too much either) with a plate and screws in his leg and I've got to keep him down for a good while. I think you all know how hard that can be.

Does anyone else have this problem with their dogs? Is there any way to get them to be a bit more cautious? I'd hate to have to leash him more often after he's recovered. Before this latest injury I let him run around all over on my property to get his excercise every day. I don't know if I could keep up with him trying to exercise him on a leash only.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know where you live but if you could take him out to an open ground (countryside,safe park or similar)
and give him 2-2 1/2 hours good run and simulation he should calm down a bit at home.
V are need many exercise as possible.
And you could try to train him to stop for a whistle and use that for emergency only!But give him a big prize if he stops all time


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

szalpeter said:


> I don't know where you live but if you could take him out to an open ground (countryside,safe park or similar)
> and give him 2-2 1/2 hours good run and simulation he should calm down a bit at home.
> V are need many exercise as possible.
> And you could try to train him to stop for a whistle and use that for emergency only!But give him a big prize if he stops all time


Hi szalpeter,

I've got 47 acres and that's exactly what I do; let him run around to his hearts content, that also seems to be the problem though. He's injuring himself during exercise because he goes brain dead as soon as his legs engage into high gear. LOL. He does know "woah" and is pretty reliable at stopping if I have the time to get the word out of my mouth.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry about the misunderstanding!You could try to teach him same proper gundog exercise ect. tracking,or searching for something no matter what its can be bird ,food,money anything.
When he sniffing after thing he should slow down a bit and the exercise a good mental simulation for your dog.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

My dog is crazy when she is out on a walk, she runs around like an idiot through fences, she has run into things loads of times, and she falls and somersalts because she is running down hills too fast. My heart is in my mouth! She once jumped a barbed wire fence to get to a labrador she wanted to play with, but luckily she only scratched her chest. Apart from that and a sore eye once from banging it on a fence she hasn't been too injured (touch wood) She gets two long walks off the lead every day, and never seems to get tired, she is 20 months old and a complete lunatic! However in the house she is a lovely couch potato and very well behaved.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Bellababy said:


> My dog is crazy when she is out on a walk, she runs around like an idiot through fences, she has run into things loads of times, and she falls and somersalts because she is running down hills too fast. My heart is in my mouth! She once jumped a barbed wire fence to get to a labrador she wanted to play with, but luckily she only scratched her chest. Apart from that and a sore eye once from banging it on a fence she hasn't been too injured (touch wood) She gets two long walks off the lead every day, and never seems to get tired, she is 20 months old and a complete lunatic! However in the house she is a lovely couch potato and very well behaved.


That's interesting. Mine is also extremely well behaved indoors, even when he hasn't had enough exercise. Your V, seems to be exhibiting the same type of behaviour mine does as far as not being concerned for her well-being. My dog never seems to be totally worn out either. Even when he's ready to come back inside if something catches his interest he'll start using the energy reserves and go for broke again. Don't know where he gets the reserve energy since I don't think there's a spec of fat on his body.

Maybe this is just something I'll have to live with for this breed? I think pet insurance may actually be a good idea at this point......


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I think some of them are just livewires! Bella was always the livewire of her litter, she has calmed down in the house now but she was a hard work pup until 6 months. I do have hope she will calm down on walks as well eventually, I'm thinking maybe with age they calm down a bit, hope so anyway! By the way I do have pet insurance!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Bellababy said:


> I think some of them are just livewires! Bella was always the livewire of her litter, she has calmed down in the house now but she was a hard work pup until 6 months. I do have hope she will calm down on walks as well eventually, I'm thinking maybe with age they calm down a bit, hope so anyway! By the way I do have pet insurance!


Who are you getting the insurance through and how much if you don't mind?

Here's his latest incident BTW...


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh dear that doesn't look good! You definitely need him insured, what maniacs they are! I get mine with pet-insurance.co.uk for £11.04 per month, I haven't had a claim with them yet so I can't comment on how good they are at paying out. I'm sure there have been posts on here before about the best insurance to get. Think I just went for this one because the price wasn't bad to be honest.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Bellababy said:


> Oh dear that doesn't look good! You definitely need him insured, what maniacs they are! I get mine with pet-insurance.co.uk for £11.04 per month, I haven't had a claim with them yet so I can't comment on how good they are at paying out. I'm sure there have been posts on here before about the best insurance to get. Think I just went for this one because the price wasn't bad to be honest.


Thanks,
I'm in the U.S. and I've heard anything ranging from a little over $20 to well over $50 a month. I guess I'll have to check into it a little closer. I had to sell a couple of my firearms to pay for the latest surgery....what good is a gun dog without your gun! LOL


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, I think sports injuries are a liability with this breed. Pumpkin had a brief limp after doing the quick cartoon wheely on the heels of a running rampage, but most of our vet bills have come without a good story! I don't have any good suggestions, but I feel your pain on the expense  A UTI here, weird allergic reaction there etc. etc., more $$$ everywhere. I sure do love em though! I hope your guy heals well, quickly, and remains injury free. Best wishes!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is the reason why we got pet insurance, because you never know when you just might need it. I hope Jinx (is that his name?) is feeling better soon. We get our insurance though Trupanion.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

raps702 said:


> This is the reason why we got pet insurance, because you never know when you just might need it. I hope Jinx (is that his name?) is feeling better soon. We get our insurance though Trupanion.


Mojo is his name......actually it's "Mojo-jojo's evil plan". Most probably won't get the cartoon reference.... Jinx is a username I use when I'm feeling jinxed... :|


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Recovering...


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

My goodness! I hope my V is not this reckless!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck on the recovery. That break looks pitiful.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh no! Im so sorry good luck to his recovery! and I think pet insuance sounds like a great investment for your cazy mojo!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the well-wishes everyone.

I'm sure he'll be back to his old self in time. I hear the recoverey for a broken bone isn't too bad compared to a busted tendon and he bounced back from that extremely well.

Hmmmm...If he gets any more titanium in his body he'll start breaking the stuff he hits instead of himself. Too bad he can't get an adament skeleton like Wolverine!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope Mojo is doing well with his recovery. (As they say in dog obedience school -- HEAL!)

I have worried about Willie doing the same sort of damage to himself. He runs so fast, and seemingly with no concern for his own safety. So far, so good... but it is a worry!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a quick update:
I noticed seepage and bleeding from the incision site under Mojo's cast and brought him back to the vet a week after the surgery. He had a slight infection so they gave him a broad spectrum antibiotic, cleaned it up, re-did the cast/splint and sent him home with some new antibiotics. Hopefully that doesn't happen again! 

I wish dogs were like anything else you bring in to get fixed....if it ain't fixed right the first time it gets redone for free. After the $1250 surgery, $200 bucks here and there adds up even faster it seems.


----------

